# Dish 501 DVR and 721 DVR



## Justin_tx (Oct 10, 2005)

I am considering purchasing a new/used 721 DVR from someone on ebay and was wondering if I would be able to just connect it up in place of the 501 DVR and move the 501 in place of the standard receiver in the bedroom? My questions are 1. Are the remote controls for the 501 and 721 going to have problems, or do you basically program them for the receiver like you would a garage remote?
2. Will I need to run another line from the sat. in order to use the 721 dual tuner or will a splitter work on the receiver end and if so, which splitter would I need? If a splitter will not do the job, then what do I need to know about my sat. to make sure it is compatible with the 721 to use dual tuner mode, and the 501 all at the same time.

thanks
Justin


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

721 uses a different remote from the 501 so it will not interfere. You cannot use splitters you must run a second cable from your dish. The alternative is upgrade to Dish Pro Plus and use a separator.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

That's incorrect. All of the UHF remotes use the same 15 frequencies. You will have to change the 501's address b4 hooking up the 721. Go to the Sys Info screen. It will have the remote address listed. Hold the sat button until all the lights blink. Hit a number other than 1 and hit the pound (#) key twice. Then hit the record key. If the remote address number on the syst info screen did not change hit rec again. This should change the 501's address. I had a 501, and added a 721, and the remotes do interfere.

As for the 721, you will need to upgrade your switch. If you have a DPTwin, you will need to get either a DP Quad of a DP34 and run a second line from the switch to the 721. Or you can replace your DP Twin with a DP+ Twin and get a DP+ Seperator(looks like a splitter). This will allow you to use just 1 line from the dish. You'll need to post your check switch results if you have a different switch setup.


----------



## sminnick42 (Oct 4, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> Hit a number other than 1 and hit the pound (#) key twice.


You only have to hit the pound once.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Make sure that the balance is clear and that the receiver can be transferred BEFORE bidding on the receiver on e-bay. To do this, e-mail the seller and request the receiver and smartcard numbers on the unit and then call Dish to confirm a zero balance and that it can be transferred. When I bought my receiver on e-bay, I was amazed at how many had balances or could NOT be transferred to a new account.

BTW: I think you'll love the 721!


----------



## jbrettz (Oct 13, 2004)

I just purchased a 625 to replace my 721. I'm considering selling by 721, if you are interested let me know. I even purchased an extra remote to use with the 721, as I had it operating another TV in another room,, and I was always forgetting to bring my remote with me.

brett Z


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Does the 721 now support DPP??? It did not support it when I purchased a 721 last month (ended up replacing my Legacy Twin with a Legacy Quad). Has the recent SW update removed this limitation?


----------



## bimmerbenz (May 26, 2004)

Other posts in the forums suggest that the 721 works now with the DP Twin and a separator and has supported the DPP44 switch and separator for quite some time now.


----------



## sminnick42 (Oct 4, 2005)

jrbdmb said:


> Does the 721 now support DPP??? It did not support it when I purchased a 721 last month (ended up replacing my Legacy Twin with a Legacy Quad). Has the recent SW update removed this limitation?


Yes, the last software update provided support for it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 721 already supported DPP, but only with the DPP44. The L177 software added support for the DPP Twin. You can not use the DPP Separator with a DP Twin, only with a DPP Twin or DPP44.


----------

